# Surf fishing Perdido Key



## Loggerheadredfish (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm headed down to Orange beach in 2 weeks. Wanted to see if anyone has had any luck on Perdido Key surf fishing.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I'll be at Johnsons beach when I work off in the morning if the weather is nice, haven't fished there in a while so I couldn't tell you


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

been slow ,real slow, but I see signs of improvment.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Fished all morning and not one bite. Saw 2 schools of pomps one was large and moving quick the other had 3 or so cruising but they didn want a jig. I'll try Pickens in the morning


----------

